# Gym's in Tallaght or near



## familyvalues (27 Nov 2007)

I have moved into Tallaght and am looking for a gym for me my partner and 2 children, I have alot of weight to lose and an looking at doing fitness as part of my weight program, my partner wants to tone up and use a pool alot and my kids love swimming, I have looked a Tallaght Leisure Centre and have been quoted @ €975 for the 2 of us and €70 for the first child and €50 for the 2nd. Is this a good price? I have never been to a gym before my partner was a member of curves but wasnt keen on it. I am looking for any help anyone can offer with regards to wheres is the best 
many thanks 
familyvalues


----------



## monkeyboy (27 Nov 2007)

[broken link removed]

Irish gyms reviewed by the people that use them........


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Nov 2007)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

A friend joined Carlisle and finds it excellent.  You could give them a ring as they are regularly doing deals according to Ben (those very annoying ads on radio).  Don't think they have a web site.  It is in Kimmage though and not Tallaght.

There's a previous thread here

 has this on it.  There are some previous threads on West Park but nothing interesting really.  I heard a while ago that it can be very busy and hard to get onto machines at times but this could probably apply to most of them.

Saw this the other day with the bit about advice on joining gyms.

These  might help also.

As family membership would be expensive and you mention that you don't have much experience with them it might be best if you test it out with one  membership first.  So many people waste their money on this.


----------



## sapmanie (28 Nov 2007)

A brand new gym - Arena Fitness - has opened up in the Tower hotel, in Tallaght. A sign outside says the first 500 members are free or something like that.
Joining fee: n/a
Monthly: €50
Annual: €575


----------



## shkyler (28 Nov 2007)

Thats mad because when I rang up Arena they told me €725 for me plus €50 joining fee!
I rang every gym in Tallaght and they are all coming on at that. We joined Citywest and it was €960 for the two of us - love it and they are doing it up at the minute very nice facilities! Dont know how much extra it is for children though.


----------



## Mers1 (28 Nov 2007)

Citywest its the best apparently in the area.  I loved it when I was a member great facilities especially the pool.  They do negotiate deals as well so give them a call.


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Nov 2007)

Carlisle is great for adults but i was a member for a year and rarely saw children there. I think it is intended to be more of a gym for adults. The swimming pool and leisure centre beside Tallaght Community School might be a good idea. I think you pay as you go rather than signing up for a year. The gym would be smaller than carlisle or Westpark but they have a good variety of exercise classes and aqua aerobics which i found quite good fun! A bit more kid friendly too.


----------

